# pomegranates



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Are pomegranates safe for doves to eat? I was eating one and DeeDee insisted on having some. I let him have a couple of the globes, then decided I'd better check. He sure does like them, though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pomegranates are safe for birds to eat.


----------

